

Scientists Have Climbed to the Bottom of the Mysterious Siberian Crater - davesailer
http://io9.com/scientists-have-climbed-to-the-bottom-of-the-mysterious-1658817496

======
MrJagil
Is this a better link?
[http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0018-exclus...](http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0018-exclusive-
new-pictures-inside-mystery-siberian-crater/)

~~~
scoot
Much. The original article hypothesises that they could be caused by a block
of ice melting due to global warming, ignoring their sudden appearance, and
the presence of blowout rather than a collapse, not to mention the unlikely
cylindrical shape said block would need to have had.

------
yetihehe
Those photos look unreal. Like someone made a cg model and textured it in
strange way.

~~~
Tarang
I got the same feeling. It reminds me of Goldeneye (Nintendo 64). The graphics
are almost exactly as they appear in the pics.

------
mkempe
If it's a descent, why call it climbing? Climb: go or come up (a slope,
incline, or staircase), especially by using the feet and sometimes the hands;
ascend.

~~~
Tagbert
Because you can climb up and you can climb down.

------
twic
Should have sent these guys to 67P/Churyumov–Gerasimenko.

